# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > घरेलू नुस्‍खे >  जामफल : गुणकारी और स्वादिष्ट

## Bhawani7000

जामफल में विटामिन, मिनरल और फाइबर प्रचुर मात्रा में पाया जाता है। 

विटामिन "सी" की अधिकता होने के कारण यह त्वचा से संबंधित बीमारियों को कम करता है और त्वचा में निखार लाता है।

नाक और मसूढ़ों में खून निकलने के उपचार में लाभदायक है।

फाइबर प्रचुर मात्रा में पाए जाने के कारण कब्ज को दूर करता है। 

यह मोटापा कम करता है।

एसीडिटी, अस्थमा, हाई ब्लड प्रेशर, मोटापा, दाँत और मसूढ़ों के दर्द में राहत पहुँचाता है।

सर्दी-खाँसी से बचाव तथा पाचन क्रिया को बढ़ाता है।

हृदय से संबंधित बीमारी, मधुमेह और कोलेस्ट्रॉल को भी कम करने में सहायक है।

जामफल के औषधीय प्रयोग
पके हुए जामफलों का बीज रहित गूदा 250 ग्राम दूध और खांड को साथ मिलाकर फेंट लें। इसको पीने से स्वप्नदोष नहीं होता, इसी गूदे को शहद के सात खाने से शक्ति और स्फूर्ति बढ़ती है।

जामफल का अर्क 10 ग्राम और शहद 5 ग्राम दोनों को मिलाकर फेंट लें। सुबह-शाम खाली पेट सेवन करने से सूखी खाँसी जड़ से समाप्त हो जाती है।

जामफल का अर्क हर दिन सुबह-शाम लेने पर पाचन क्रिया और पित्त संबंधी विकार दूर होते हैं।

भोजन के साथ जामफल की चटनी और भोजन के बाद जामफल का मुरब्बा तीन महीने तक खाने से हृदय रोग में लाभ होता है। इससे रक्त संबंधी विकार भी दूर होते हैं।

----------


## sangita_sharma

> जामफल में विटामिन, मिनरल और फाइबर प्रचुर मात्रा में पाया जाता है। 
> 
> विटामिन "सी" की अधिकता होने के कारण यह त्वचा से संबंधित बीमारियों को कम करता है और त्वचा में निखार लाता है।
> 
> नाक और मसूढ़ों में खून निकलने के उपचार में लाभदायक है।
> 
> फाइबर प्रचुर मात्रा में पाए जाने के कारण कब्ज को दूर करता है। 
> 
> यह मोटापा कम करता है।
> ...


bhawani ji jaamfal bahut gunkaari hai iski sbji bhi bahut aacchi banti hI MAGAR BIJ NIKAAL KAR KYUKI ISKE BIJ KHAANE SE APEDIKS HOTA HAI

----------


## sanjay jangir

sir ji namste,
kya aap meri help kar sakte hai.
I Want to an ayurvedic plant of ANKOL & Teliakand.
so My Dear Friend Please Help me.

----------


## vidya thakur

एक लाजवाब सूत्र के लिए बहुत बहुत बधाई  . कृपया रेपो स्वीकार करें

----------


## sanjay jangir

sir ji namste,
kya aap meri help kar sakte hai.
I Want to an ayurvedic plant of ANKOL & Teliakand.
so My Dear Friend Please Help me.

----------


## Raja44

> जामफल में विटामिन, मिनरल और फाइबर प्रचुर मात्रा में पाया जाता है। 
> 
> विटामिन "सी" की अधिकता होने के कारण यह त्वचा से संबंधित बीमारियों को कम करता है और त्वचा में निखार लाता है।
> 
> नाक और मसूढ़ों में खून निकलने के उपचार में लाभदायक है।
> 
> फाइबर प्रचुर मात्रा में पाए जाने के कारण कब्ज को दूर करता है। 
> 
> यह मोटापा कम करता है।
> ...


भाई जी जामफल मेँ सब कुछ ठीक है ये साले बीज तकलीफ देते हैँ इनका कोई उपाय बताईये

----------


## Shri Vijay

मित्र श्री भावानिजी जी आप के ईस उत्क्रष्ट सूत्र के लिए हार्दिक बधाई एवं शुभकामनाएँ l क्रपया जामफल का मुरब्बा और सरबत केसे बनाते हें यह बताने का कष्ट करे l

----------


## dr.sunny

> मित्र श्री भावानिजी जी आप के ईस उत्क्रष्ट सूत्र के लिए हार्दिक बधाई एवं शुभकामनाएँ l क्रपया जामफल का मुरब्बा और सरबत केसे बनाते हें यह बताने का कष्ट करे l


*आज बनाऊंगा अगर अच्छा बन गया तो कल बताऊंगा 
हा हा हा (मजाक)
मै कल कोशिश कर्ता हूँ आपको बताने की 
*

----------

